# Farmers insurance NJ



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Spoke to a Farmers insurance rep. he informed me that for $38 a month I can get Farmers "endorsement"
It covers me while driving for Uber/Lyft and passenger is not in car, I'm assuming thats when you're en route or before receiving a ping but logged on.

Do you guys think its worth it? Thanks


----------



## eclipse3256 (Jan 18, 2016)

http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/nj-insurance-warning.pdf


----------

